# Fav Meat For A BBQ



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What's your meat of choice when it comes to BBQ?


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Spare Ribs and Pull pork all the way.. Second would be everything else. Actually doing some Ribs and Chicken next week during camping.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Brisket... Then baby back ribs.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

+1 on the pulled pork, then brats are a close second


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Brisket and babay back ribs for sure


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Beef all day long! Just BBQ'd up a fillet for lunch with some asparagus! Yum yum!


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nothing beats a thick, juicy steak that's barely warm in the center, but I also love chicken.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Beef - it's whats for dinner!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

OK, seems we need to nail down exactly what "BBQ' means. I wasn't referring to a burgers and hot-dogs type thing. What I meant was actual BBQ..... Slow cooked with lots of smoky flavor. Sauce is just a condiment if it's cooked right.

So, with that being said, brats, steaks, and such don't really qualify.

Since I didn't list my picks, I voted for Pork..... Boston Butt for pulled/chopped pork, ribs, smoked hams, YUM!! I also smoke poultry, beef, fish & seafood, and even sausage, but Pork is KING here.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Slow cooked pork Butt rules here!


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I've had a thing for lamb recently, so I went for "Other"


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nothing beats a great butcher cut 1 3/4"-2" Porterhouse I used to get this butcher in VA to cut for me. The shop was called the Meat Market and their slogan was "You can't beat our Meat"


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Slow smoked beef brisket @250 all day that gives you that beautiful smoke ring as you slice it. Slow smoked pork ribs to go with it.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Venison, ain't nothing better


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ahhhhhh, excellent choice!! :tu


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow, can't believe Pork is on top. I figured beef would have walked away with this one.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tarks said:


> Wow, can't believe Pork is on top. I figured beef would have walked away with this one.


I'm actually surprised that Pork and Beef are so close now. I thought Pork would be way out front. :noidea:


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> I'm actually surprised that Pork and Beef are so close now. I thought Pork would be way out front. :noidea:


If its pulled pork its a winner, otherwise steak wins hands down!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Beef is #1, followed by chicken, then fish.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

But is steak _really_ "BBQ"? For me, true "BBQ" is slow cooked and/or smoked over several hours. I did smoke some venison chops for about 4 hours once, while waiting 12 hours for Boston Butt. They were very tasty. :hungry:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So tough to choose, but in the end pork is king. Just so many great parts to slow cook/smoke.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

DSturg369 said:


> But is steak _really_ "BBQ"? For me, true "BBQ" is slow cooked and/or smoked over several hours. I did smoke some venison chops for about 4 hours once, while waiting 12 hours for Boston Butt. They were very tasty. :hungry:


True barbeque to me is what you're talking about, but in the parlence of our times "a barbeque" is a social gathering with the traditional steaks/dogs/burgers/ribs/whatever. Me, I like to do steaks or chops first while we wait for the slow stuff to cook.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> True barbeque to me is what you're talking about, but in the parlence of our times "a barbeque" is a social gathering with the traditional steaks/dogs/burgers/ribs/whatever. *Me, I like to do steaks or chops first while we wait for the slow stuff to cook*.


Very true, and that last part..... Couldn't have said it any better. :tu


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

My two favs are a medium-rare bone in ribeye with an olive oil and spice rub (salt, pepper, cayenne, garlic) or a tri tip with various dry rubs, also medium-rare. 

But then again, just about anything grilled is good!

If you mean true BBQ, then ribs would have to be on top.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

Movin' to the south allowed me to appricatte the difference between BBQ and grillin' :yo:

I answered Pork.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I vote beef! Grillin all beef dogs are the best (Nathans FTW!), and I've had some kickin beef ribs bbq'd at the local Fat Jack's. But pulled pork or pork ribs gaaah i can't think about this any more im getting very hungry!


----------



## CIGARMAN41360 (Jul 22, 2009)

I prefer making pulled prok on my "big green egg" smoker. Hard to beat anywhere in ohio.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Pork! For BBQ!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

pulled pork with a good georgia mustard sauce, then brisket pork ribs and pulled bear


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ncstogie said:


> Movin' to the south allowed me to appricatte the difference between BBQ and grillin' :yo:


GD right:dude:

grillin is NOT BBQ and I'm from PA originally


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> pulled pork with a good georgia mustard sauce, then brisket pork ribs *and pulled bear*


I had some bear roast once and some bear meat slim-jim thing, both were pretty tasty.


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

slow-cooked pulled pork. nothing better


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Pork, with a wet sauce on the side for those who like it.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Pork, although a big thick rib eye steak charred rare would be a very close second.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> OK, seems we need to nail down exactly what "BBQ' means. I wasn't referring to a burgers and hot-dogs type thing. What I meant was actual BBQ..... Slow cooked with lots of smoky flavor. Sauce is just a condiment if it's cooked right.
> 
> So, with that being said, brats, steaks, and such don't really qualify.
> 
> Since I didn't list my picks, I voted for Pork..... Boston Butt for pulled/chopped pork, ribs, smoked hams, YUM!! I also smoke poultry, beef, fish & seafood, and even sausage, but Pork is KING here.


Baby Back Pork Ribs, smoke them for about 5 hours, and don't let sauce get even close to them!!!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

I vote for prime dry aged porterhouse little pricey but SOOO tasty!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Johnsonville Brats, onions and green peppers. Now thats eating!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Pork is best cooked slowly.


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

Sigarz said:


> I vote for prime dry aged porterhouse little pricey but SOOO tasty!


I agree 100%. The best steak I ever had was a Porterhouse at Michael Jordans in NY. It was 100$ for 1 steak but it was big enough for 2 and worth every penny...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Steaks are not BBQ even if you cook them on the grill.


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Steaks are not BBQ even if you cook them on the grill.


What if I cook them on a BBQ?:tease:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Yellowfever said:


> What if I cook them on a BBQ?:tease:


Nope


----------



## mojoman (Sep 10, 2009)

I voted for beef, but I've found a local butcher that has great lamb chops.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Pork done real slooow ..... anything else is just grilling. :hungry:


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

Anything Pork. 

It's a Puerto Rican thing. Waking up at 4 am to put that whole pig on the spit and over hot coals. 

Nothing Like BBQ'd pork.

2nd of course is a Good Cowboy Steak.


----------



## spanky (Dec 13, 2004)

Too many people don't know what true bbq is...it's all about the indirect heat.
Myself? I love to smoke my ribeyes for a couple hours...TENDER!! This weekend I smoked a beef tenderloin for the tailgatin' festivities-Yummy as well.
Right now it's a toss up between my spare ribs and my brisket.
But I also smoke meat every week- Competition bbq baby!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

For BBQ... Pork. But here in Bama, in some parts its "Poke"... You don't say da "r"... _"You go get dat poke, an throw it onda grill!!!"_ And they do a marvelous job down here doing that BTW. OUTSTANDING BBQ IN THE DEEP SOUTH!:nod: I believe they have perfected the art.:tongue1:

For Grilling... Undisputed Heavyweight Champion Of The World.... *BONE...IN...RIBEYE!!!:hungry:*


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Photo of the grill In Iraq having a bbq. The MEAT????
Its called Camel. 

Jerry


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Definitely have to go with pork. I agree a good steak is a marvelous thing, but if I could only choose one... make it pork.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Beef brisket all the way.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Photo of the grill In Iraq having a bbq. The MEAT????
> Its called Camel.
> 
> Jerry


I have to ask, how was it?


----------



## kingback56 (Sep 21, 2009)

love to cook it all but gotta go with Pork, nothing beats some good ribs!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> I have to ask, how was it?


 It tastes like chicken. LOL

At the beginning of war , we were in the first wave across. We were very poorly supplied, with water, ammo, food. 
We were only eating one mre a day, and limiting our water and distribution of ammo.

So, we were hungry. Right after the bypass, and return to outskirts of nasairiyah, we shot some loose, wild camels. We traded anything we had for some vegetables and fruits and believe it or not some ice. 
We would give them patches, water, socks, ipods, anyhting. 
So we hacked up the camel(it wasnt so bad, we had a guy in unit, whos father was a butcher, and a jamaican fellow, who was raised on a farm in trinidad, and he could skin anything. 
To answer your question, it tasted like manna from heaven. The hungrier you are, and the longer you havent had fresh meat, the better it tastes. 
We were way short of protien. We had basically done nothing for 3 months except wait in Kuwaiit for the invasion, to practice with our chemical suits, some target practice(but not much) Just waiting around and drinking water, passing out from the hear, playing cards and doing nothing, but getting rashes and bronchitis, and getting soft. Marines dont like to get soft, but not much room. 
We ran twice a day, and pt twice a day, but time and space was limited. 
The meat was real good. We pronged it a million times with forks to soften it up, and made sure not to overcook it. It sort of tastes like a gamy lamb, but it was delicious. You should have seen the ribs. LOL

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Victor Sinclair (Oct 5, 2009)

Churrasco !!!!!!

So juicy...


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Brined turkey in the smoker is great...and of course pork in any form!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

A Nice italian sausage with Parmesan cheese.. 
The ring type, on wooden sticks, it cooks quick.. 

Yum..


----------



## Robudda723 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing is better then steak and potatoes, except for steak and steak. However when BBQing pork takes it for me.

Rob


----------

